# reseeding pastures now



## hairy cows (Sep 23, 2009)

I was just wondering about broadcast seeding my pastures at this time. I have the time to do it between rains of course. I was wondering about what kind of mix to purchase. I am in central Indiana. thanks


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

You are probably to late for a fall seeding and to early for a dormant seeding. If you want to do a dormant frost seeding, wait until at least late November, you don't want anything to germinate this fall.
If you are trying to renovate an existing pasture, legumes are usually an excellent choice. Red and white clovers frost seed very well, birdsfoot trefoil and even alfalfa may work. Grasses that frost seed well are orchardgrass, ryegrass, and most festuloliums.
If you are starting from "scratch", a diverse pasture mix with 5+ grass and 2+ legume species should work well. Remember to use about 50% more seed when frost seeding.
These are only general recommendations. We will all need more info to make more specific recommendations. fertility level?, soil type?, intended use?, harvest/grazing management - set stock, slow rotation, MIG, high stock density/mob, ...? haying?


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

Hair Look at this

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/f6/overseeding-into-thin-spots-pasture-1287/

some of the very things you might wish to consider for your situation might come from the responses therein. In a sense you are doing much the same thing.

Take care


----------

